# Van ready for operation



## CoffeeJezz (May 9, 2014)

Hi,

We have setup a nice looking three wheeler coffee van and its all ready to go. We are roaring to go but someone has brought to our attention however that travelling with a coffee machine ( we have a MyWay Pompei Lever) might cause serious damage to it when changing location unless the machine is left to cool for a couple of hours. Although I can imagine that pressure build up, if not reduced, may be dangerous especially on bumpy roads I find hours to depressurize an operational problem.

I was wondering if anyone could give some kind advise on the above and any procedure used to avoid such damage. For example does opening the steamer fully while waiting for the machine to cool down solve the issue? Or does this cause other damage?

I look forward to anyone's feedback, thanks in advance


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

> but someone has brought to our attention however that travelling with a coffee machine ( we have a MyWay Pompei Lever) might cause serious damage to it when changing location unless the machine is left to cool for a couple of hours.


I cannot see any reason why it would cause any damage at all?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

We've just had someone new join from Peckham - Do you two know each other









I'm dying to see some pics of the van:good:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Coffeebean could be your man, doesnt he have a van with a machine in?

Not sure if its a lever though!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder if the water sloshing around in the boiler could allow the machine to overfill (if switched on whilst moving)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Coffeebean could be your man, doesnt he have a van with a machine in?
> 
> Not sure if its a lever though!


I do indeed have a van with a machine in it! Piaggio Ape with a Fracino Contempo dual fuel machine. I warm my machine up before I leave in the morning then turn the gas off before driving it 3 miles to my pitch where I turn it back on again (that way it warms up in a few minutes while I set everything up). Never had any problems with pressure build up while driving because the machine is off but as long as it is up to operating temp before you leave each location, it warms up again in just a few minutes. I've been doing that every day for over 6 years and not had any problems yet!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

funinacup said:


> I wonder if the water sloshing around in the boiler could allow the machine to overfill (if switched on whilst moving)


Yes it could - just have to remember to turn it off!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hows life in the Rhondda coffeebaen?

Used to live in Tonypandy a couple of years ago!


----------



## CoffeeJezz (May 9, 2014)

Hey Coffeebean, we have pretty much the same exact setup







, Piaggio Ape and all ! Since we also have a dual fuel your feedback has made my day. Thank you so much. I look forward to good start. If you every in Malta give us a shout


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Hows life in the Rhondda coffeebaen?
> 
> Used to live in Tonypandy a couple of years ago!


Rhondda is the next valley over - i'm in Aberdare, been here 7 years and love it here!

My wife works in Tonypandy!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Great place. Got family in Porth, Ynyshir & Wattstown.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Rhondda is the next valley over - i'm in Aberdare, been here 7 years and love it here!
> 
> My wife works in Tonypandy!


Used to go the wacky warehouse in Aberdare!

I remember getting on the train home one night from Cardiff to Tonypandy after the rugby, however i got the one to Aberdare and had to ring the wife to come pick me up, not happy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> Great place. Got family in Porth, Ynyshir & Wattstown.


Porth, thats a funny place, gateway to errr nothing!

however if you go into the Morrisons and check out the photos on the wall, quite interesting to see porth of old!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Porth, thats a funny place, gateway to errr nothing!
> 
> however if you go into the Morrisons and check out the photos on the wall, quite interesting to see porth of old!


I will do that, i go there every year as my mother is buried in Trealaw cemetry. even though she lived in Gloucestershire for 30 odd years her wish was to return to the Valleys.


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi

I have a mobile van. There is no problem at all. I usually heat up my water before i leave home, then i am ten minutes and ready to serve when i arrive at an event. At the end of my trading I turn off the gas and by the time i have used water for cleaning up my pressure has usually gone. GOOD LUCK with your venture. There is MUCH to learn.

Jo


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

We should start a mobile spring lever dual fuel group! I'm setting up my Pompei in a trailer as we speak.

It's attached and plumbed in at the moment, did gas yesterday. Just need some more solid wiring and plumbing

and I'll be on the road in no time! (Aiming for the weekend after next!)

Would love to ask you a few questions Jo as you seem to be a step or two ahead of me in this game!

(re:the pompei)

Many thanks,

Philip


----------



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

PhillyYasvilly said:


> We should start a mobile spring lever dual fuel group! I'm setting up my Pompei in a trailer as we speak.
> 
> It's attached and plumbed in at the moment, did gas yesterday. Just need some more solid wiring and plumbing
> 
> ...


I would be ...for what its worth...be more than happy to talk with you. I look at my business plan and I laugh at how naive I have been. I am friends with other lever ladies, your the first chap. We are a unique breed. I have a face book page for my business leaf and bean. You will have found me if you see a little blue van in the photos.

Jo


----------

